# Return to surgery same day



## ERINM (Aug 5, 2010)

A patient is in the office today and has an excision requiring an advancement flap. Several  hours later the patient returns to the office due to a hematoma forming at the surgical site. We anestatized the incision, open the advancement flap, hemostasis is met with sutures placed in 3 different areas. The advancement flap was then performed again.  Am i able to charge for the return to clinic since it was the same day. If yes, what code would I be using? The same as the original, 14040?


----------



## peachygirl (Nov 8, 2010)

I would code the same as original, just with a modifier -78, or since it is the same flap I might use a -52, just depends on the documentation.


----------

